# Contruccion de un antena yagui



## masterk (Jul 31, 2008)

hola amigos del foro me preguntaba sobre la contruccion de una antena yagi, la pregunta es la siguente hay conexion electrica entre el reflector-dipolo-directores, esta pregunta lo hago ya que vi que las antenas que se encuentran a la venta algunas tienen conexion y otras no, gracias espero que me ayuden.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 31, 2008)

No... la antena yagui no tiene conexion electrica entre el el reflector, el dipolo y los directores.... 

Posiblemente la estas confundiendo con la antena logaritmica periodica que es muy parecida a la yagui y si tiene conexion electrica...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 12, 2008)

La yagi si tiene conexión electrica entre todos sus elementos. Todo va a masa.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 12, 2008)

Noooo... la yagui no tiene conexion electrica entre los elementos... hasta donde tengo entendido si los conectas a masa vas a anular los campos


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 12, 2008)

Hola  chico3001 me vas ha Perdonar, pero difiero de tu opinión

Veras en todos los años que llevo en esto de la radio (són  mas de 40) no he visto ninguna yagi (japonesa) que no este todo en contacto eléctrico, las corrientes de radio no tienen el mismo concepto que las eléctricas puras.
Conclusión todo esta montado sobre una barra de aluminio y en intimo contacto eléctrico,  con un polimetro puedes comprobar que es un puro conductor desde la punta hasta el final

Un saludo


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 12, 2008)

Mmmm creo que tendre que releer mis apuntes de electromasoquismo jejejeje...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 12, 2008)

No termino de entender como funcionan los dipolos cerrados, pero ya me hice bastante amigo de los abiertos con gamma match. Según veo las antenas son elementos resonantes, y las de este tipo hacen las veces de condensador. Así que todo va a masa, menos el tramo de coaxil que va en el proyector del dipolo (el que está agarrado con el puente).

Para armar una yagi, no estoy seguro de la separaciòn entre elementos, pero las longitudes parecen ser un 5% màs el reflector respecto al dipolo y 5% menos cada director. Entre màs elementos, mayor directividad... y para el caso mayor ganacia. todavìa no me he puesto a experimentar con esto, pero ya les comentarè.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 12, 2008)

Por aca encontré algo... http://web.telia.com/~u43200663/antenna/logper_00.htm


----------



## masterk (Dic 28, 2008)

gracias a todos  por sacarme de esta duda, ya que la tenia desde que hice mis primeros experimentos con las antenas y los tranamisores de fm, a y algo mas que opinan sobre la antena bazooka.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 29, 2008)

en otro tema de este foro, joakiy hace una buena crítica y da los numeritos para fabricar una bazooka... te dejo el link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/71174/


----------



## masterk (Dic 31, 2008)

DJ_Glenn
La yagi si tiene conexión electrica entre todos sus elementos. Todo va a masa.

tu te refieres a masa por el negativo del circuito o masa de la tierra misma,por que si fuera la masa del circuito todo entraria en corto no crees


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 1, 2009)

en rf no es un corto... es resonante... la verdad que yo tampoco tengo muy en claro el por qué... pero lo unico que te puedo decir es que es así y que funciona y de mil maravillas.

En el caso de una yagi con dipolo abierto simple, todos los elementos parásitos (nombre injusto que reciben el reflector y los directores) tienen contacto mecánico y electrico con el boom, pero el dipolo va aislado electricamente y solo tiene sujeción mecánica. Su impedancia es de unos 75 ohms.

En el caso de una con dipolo cerrado (plegado) a veces es como en la anterior y a veces el dipolo tiene contacto electrico con el boom. Su impedancia es de unos 300 ohms.

La yagi más vista es la de dipolo abierto con gamma match (al menos en equipos monocanales y aplicaciones por el estilo). En esta antena todos los elementos (reflector, dipolo y directores) estan electricamente en contacto por el boom y su alimentación se realiza por el proyector del dipolo. Su impedancia es de unos 50 ohms.

Ante cualquier duda, la última antena es la más adecuada para la mayoría de los casos. En primera instancia porque su impedancia es la misma que seguramente tiene tu equipo y no es necesario emplear balum ni nada más que el cable de bajada. Además, para entender su funcionamiento, es literalmente un condensador variable, por lo que vas a ver que no hay 'corto' entre el 'vivo' y 'masa'.

Saludos,


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 1, 2009)

bajé del techo la vieja antenita de la tele para ajustarla un poquito porque los vientos no han sido muy generosos. El reflector no está y los directores estan flojitos... Esta antena tiene un dipolo plegado de 71cm (calculá la frecuencia). Es alimentado por el cable directamente en sus extremos, o sea... hacen un corto... y el dipolo está agarrado al boom (o botalón o como le llames) con un tornillo pasante, o sea que desde el punto de vista eléctrico está todo en corto.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 1, 2009)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Hola  chico3001 me vas ha Perdonar, pero difiero de tu opinión
> 
> Veras en todos los años que llevo en esto de la radio (són  mas de 40) no he visto ninguna yagi (japonesa) que no este todo en contacto eléctrico, las corrientes de radio no tienen el mismo concepto que las eléctricas puras.
> Conclusión todo esta montado sobre una barra de aluminio y en intimo contacto eléctrico,  con un polimetro puedes comprobar que es un puro conductor desde la punta hasta el final
> ...



tan cierto como fue escrito!


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 1, 2009)

Sumo lo poco que me acuerdo: la cuestión de que por más que esté todo unido galvánicamente NO sea un cortocircuito tiene que ver con la longitud de onda.
Esa antena uno la agarra con una sinusoide de 50 Hz, y va a haber la misma tensión (tantos volts) en cualquier punto de la antena en todo momento.
En cambio para 100 MHz ya no.
¿Cuando estamos en una situación o en la otra? -> depende de la longitud de onda de la señal captada y de las dimensiones de la antena.
Para 50 Hz tenemos una longitud de onda en el vacío de 

lambda = C / f

lambda: longitud de onda de la señal
C = velocidad de la luz en el vacío = 300000 Km/s = 3 x 10^8 m/s
f = frecuencia de la señal

Para 50 Hz es lambda = 6000 Km ! 
Para 100 MHz lambda = 3 metros

¿Y que tiene que ver la longitud de onda?. Bueno, la ley de Ohm, Kirchoff, toda la teoría de circuitos de baja frecuencia vale bajo el cumplimiento de un precepto fundamental: las tensiones y las corrientes se establecen instantáneamente en el circuito.
No me malentiendan, si hay un capacitor/cualquier elemento que almacene energía de por medio claro que van a haber transitorios de corrientes y tensiones.
Me refiero a que es como si las cargas eléctricas reaccionaron de inmediato a la fuente de excitación.

Por ejemplo, si tengo un cable de 100 metros y le meto una 220 V, 50 Hz, va a haber la misma tensión en la parte del cable que está en el metro 1, que en el metro 2, que en el metro 99,95.
Va a variar en el tiempo (porque meto una sinusoide)  pero en un tiempo cualquiera la tensión va a ser la misma en todo el cable.

Bueno, eso en realidad no es así, es solo una aproximación. ¿Por qué se cumple?, porque la longitud de onda para 50 Hz son 6000 Km, en mis 100 metros de cable no veo la sinusoide dibujada, veo directamente un nivel fijo de tensión (100 metros / 6000 Km = 16,7 x 10^-6, sería la diferencia entre hacer seno(45º) y seno[45ºx(1 +- 16,7 x 10^-6)] = seno(45,0000167) -> nula a fines prácticos).

En cambio ahora si meto 100MHz en ese cable voy a tener 100  / 3 = 33.3 sinusoides. Es decir, si en el metro 0 en un cierto instante tengo 0 V, en el metro 0.75 voy a tener la tensión máxima, en el metro 1.5 tengo de vuelta 0 V, en el metro 2,25 tengo la cresta negativa, etc.

Y ahí si no podemos ignorar ese hecho, ahí la velocidad de respuesta de las cargas eléctricas empieza a ser comparable a la velocidad de variación de la excitación (de la sinusoide).

Entonces ahora las tensiones/corrientes de un circuito dependerán no solo del tiempo (como en baja frecuencia a 50 Hz), sino también de a qué distancia de la excitación estoy parado.
En otras palabras, ya empezamos a hablar de ondas eléctricas.

Lo anterior fue para dar una idea, en el conductor hipotético que plantee hay que considerar la forma, la proximidad de otros objetos, ondas reflejadas, ondas estacionarias, velocidades de propagación y ni me acuerdo que otras cosas más.

Así que bueno, quería dejarlo para asentar que cuando uno tiene una antena adelante y ve todo unido NO es un cortocircuito. Si lo será para la corriente continua, para 100 Hz, incluso para 1 MHz. Pero de 100...300 MHz en adelante no.
Creo que la regla del dedo gordo era si las dimensiones del circuito (llámese una antena, una placa, etc) no son por lo menos 10 veces menores que  la longitud de onda de la excitación, entonces hay que usar teoría de ondas.

No solo se da en antenas, fijense que en las líneas de transmisión de energía eléctrica (que tienen unos miles de kilómetros, que son comparables con los 6000 Km de longitud de onda de los 50 Hz) también hay que usar ondas.
De ahí que siempre se diferencia al hablar de transmisión de energía eléctrica (ondas) y distribución de energía eléctrica (no hace falta aplicar ondas).
Y también en los circuitos integrados de alta velocidad, un microprocesador de PC que maneja algunos GHz de reloj(digamos 1 GHz -> 30 cm de longitud de onda) no puede usar esa misma frecuencia para comunicarse con el disco rígido, porque está relativamente lejos (en comparación con la longitud de onda, lo máximo sería 30/10 = 3 cm).

Bueno, no me quedo nada por decir. No sé si ayudará a entender mejor el tema pero para irse a dormir seguro   .

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 2, 2009)

Yo me tiraba más por el lado de obediencia debida... las ordenes se cumplen, no se piensan!... pero ya lo entiendo todo... bueno todo no, pero muchas cosas quedan en claro.


----------



## Guest (Ene 10, 2009)

.



para los amantes de las antenas les dejo dos arch. adj.



.


----------



## analfabeta (Ene 11, 2009)

Por experiencia y lo que me acuerde de teoria, la antena yagui no esta conectada a tierra y tampoco sus elementos van conectados entre si, la barra guia, los directores y demas no importa que esten en contacto, pero el dipolo lleva al menos una pequeña separación y evita el contacto con todo lo demás, de las dos formas seguro va a funcionar la antena, pero el caso es que funcione bien y con la ganancia requerida


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 11, 2009)

yo tengo una pequeña, pequñisima duda... por qué los programas para cualculo de antenas yagi tiran números diferentes? Me refiero a que si en uno pedimos que nos tire las medidas para 98.7 MHz por ahí nos dice que el dipolo deberá tener 1.51 mts mientras que otro nos dice 1.43 mts y si no me equivoco algun otro programita que encontré por ahí me tiraba 1.46 mts... la verdad que estoy confundido y a pesar de buscar información y textos, ya no se que creer... en lugar de aprender temino por desanimarme y no hacer nada de esto.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 18, 2010)

Bueno... pasaron meses desde la última respuesta... pasaron meses en los que seguí buscando teoría sobre estas antenas y no encontré nada bien explicado... así que ciegamente me tiré por alguna de las explicaciones que hay por ahí y me tiré por una de las formulas más simples... una yagi de 3 elementos...

reflector 300/f(o)/2
espacio 300/f(o) x 0.2
dipolo 300/f(o) x 0.95
espacio 300/f(o) x 0.15
director 300/f(o)

el resultado... imposible bajar la roe... 3 era el número más chico... al quitar el director magicamente 1:1... probé entonces poner el director a menos de 0.15 lambda pero era volver al problema... así que quedó solo el reflector y el elemento excitado.

Me preguntaba si alguien tiene la verdad sobre estas antenas. Quisiera comprender bien la teoría antes de llegar a la práctica y desperdiciar materiales y frustrarme.


----------

